# when to take fish oil



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 27, 2008)

When are the best times to take fish oil caps in the day to recieve optimal benefits from them? Should they just be taken througout the day or is it better to take high concentrations in the morning?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2008)

through out day


----------



## go4kj (Oct 27, 2008)

The brand I take, recommends to take it with meals.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 29, 2008)

The EPA in fish oil is natures best anti inflammation agent. As of now I am cutting and taking fish oil but I want to continue to take it when I go on a buling diet. I've been hearing that anti-inflammation is bad for muscle building because muscles require inflammation to grow. Is this true?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2008)

stop it


----------



## largepkg (Oct 29, 2008)

lmao


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2008)

To those who don't know why we are laughing at the words "stop it"  well......stay tuned, you'll figure it out yourselves.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2008)

Im starting to think the spirit of that Aaron guy has found it's way into GoldenM...


----------



## quark (Oct 30, 2008)

I am going to drop every supplement I take, as well as all the food I eat. Hmmm, at roughly 10 calories each I would only have to take 400 of them a day!! This fish oil stuff is a miracle!!!


----------



## Perdido (Oct 30, 2008)

Take one fish oil pill for every sit-up you can do.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2008)

I hear that fish oil actually absorbs better and increases fat loss and muscle growth if you take them rectally.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 30, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I hear that fish oil actually absorbs better and increases fat loss and muscle growth if you take them rectally.



I must try this. 

What can I say, I have a thing for suppositories.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2008)

largepkg said:


> I must try this.
> 
> What can I say, I have a thing for suppositories.



Apparently they go in easier if you crack them open first.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Apparently they go in easier if you crack them open first.



I heard the opposite, some guy told me that you shouldnt even take them outta the plastic container.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I heard the opposite, some guy told me that you shouldnt even take them outta the plastic container.





400,000g of fish oil up the ass in one shot would turn you into the Hulk! Or Aquaman...


----------



## CG (Oct 30, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> 400,000g of fish oil up the ass in one shot would turn you into the Hulk! Or Aquaman...



Close... I've learned from experience, if you chew the entire bottle of em, spit it back in and then insert, you get HUGE within an hour


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 30, 2008)

I actually don't eat solid food.  All I eat are fish-oil caps and the odd saltine cracker every once in a while. I take about 100 to 120 a day.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> 400,000g of fish oil up the ass in one shot would turn you into the Hulk! Or Aquaman...



Dont worry, the plastic is designed by clever scientists to give you timed release over the course of a few years so that you'll get exactly the right quantities of fish oil to get hyooge and develop x-ray vision and sexual magnetism.

And GIGANTIC balls.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 31, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> stop it



i mean I know I am apparently annoying you with this obsession of fish oil but I want to keep on taking it on a regular basis and if it will limit my muscle growth after hard training then I need to know.

And yea that 'stop it' was pretty funny.  Im embarrassed


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Nov 4, 2008)

I hate to say it but most of these guys are blowing smoke up your ass.

If you want to get the most out of fish caps you have to chew them up before you swallow them.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 4, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I hear that fish oil actually absorbs better and increases fat loss and muscle growth if you take them rectally.



I told him to stick them up his ass, but he just got mad at me.


----------



## Bawdybuilder (Nov 4, 2008)

Fishoil you say. Hmm. Never seen that anywhere


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)

Bawdybuilder said:


> Fishoil you say. Hmm. Never seen that anywhere



It's really just a gag, who would ever make such a thing.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Nov 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It's really just a gag, who would ever make such a thing.



yea true 

fish oil is actualy just bullshit


----------



## Chubby (Nov 16, 2008)

Some say take it with meals, some label says take it 30 min. before meals, and some other people say take it through out the day.  I am confused.


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2008)

chobby192 said:


> Some say take it with meals, some label says take it 30 min. before meals, and some other people say take it through out the day.  I am confused.



I personally take 5 right before my am shake, and another 5 right before my post workout shake, totaling 10 G per day. On.the weekends, 5 before breakfast/ am shake and 5 later pre lunch or afternoon shake.. Not too sure if it really matters, I have ju??Ÿt found that I need to tak before eating or I get bad fishy gas( belching).. Good luck


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 17, 2008)

> I personally take 5 right before my am shake, and another 5 right before my post workout shake, totaling 10 G per day. On.the weekends, 5 before breakfast/ am shake and 5 later pre lunch or afternoon shake.. Not too sure if it really matters, I have ju??t found that I need to tak before eating or I get bad fishy gas( belching).. Good luck


I take 4 in total a day on a cut . I read somewhere to take one per meal....and doing that. I've been meaning to ask this question here but didnt want to sound stupid without any research: How many fish oil caps is good a day?​


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Nov 17, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> I take 4 in total a day on a cut . I read somewhere to take one per meal....and doing that. I've been meaning to ask this question here but didnt want to sound stupid with any research: How many fish oil caps is good a day?​



I would take at least 6 a day

i have concentrated fish oil caps so I only take 3 or 4.


----------

